# Banding Recovery Time?



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

How long should it take before a newly banded goat feels and acts like himself again? I mean, I know he'll never be back to the self he was before banding, but how long do they usually mope about and walk funny?

I banded two little guys yesterday at just a few days shy of 8 weeks. It went fine, but 24 hours later they are still pretty low-energy. Eating and drinking normally, just opting to lie around a fair bit (though it is unseasonably warm here) and they still walk a bit funny. 

No crying or head rubbing or obvious signs of pain, and the bands look good. They come to me for scratches and snuggles, tails up, basically all normal except they move kinda slow and are not as playful as they were before.

Maybe I'm just comparing to their testosterone-charged former selves and they'll just always be this calm now? Or does it take them a few days to get the spring back in their step?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I my experience, it just takes a few days. I have had one or two take a week to start bouncing again, but most are pretty close to normal in a few days.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

OK thanks Mimi, that's reassuring. I'd just read a lot about how they're right back to normal by the next day so I was getting a bit worried. I'll just continue to keep an eye on them them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some goats bounce back almost immediately. Some are a little toned down for a couple days. I've found my boys walk funny the day after, and sleep a little more.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I gave my boys baby aspirin last time I banded and it helped ALOT. The dose on Baby Aspirin is 1 baby aspirin per 10 pounds every 4 hours. Although I found I only had to give it once. Or, if you have banamine, you could give that.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have never given anything for the banding. The 1st day they are usually drama queens...can't really blame them tho. It will take a couple days for them to be back to normal but they shouldn't be screaming any more. They will walk a little funny for a couple days and may not want to move around much (again....can you blame them?) If they aren't back to normal in a week, then I'd start worrrying.


----------

